# spindly/delicate legs?not-a-very-good-pic-up



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, Daisy has spindley/frail looking legs. I really don't like them. 
Is this considered a conformation fault or is it just a personal pet peeve of mine? :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: spindly/delicate legs?*

That is really hard to say without seeing a picture. What you say are spindley/frail legs might not be to others.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: spindly/delicate legs?*

I looked at your website, she looks like a lovely doe! Granted, I'm not an expert by any means, but she has great bloodlines, right? I'm not sure Saca has that steep a rump, either, she looks like she didn't want her picture taken, for sure! LOL Maybe you are a bit critical, that's OK, it means you are looking for improvement! That's what we do! My Prairie Wood girls are very fine and dainty like that.

So, Daisy didn't settle? Can you get her bred again?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: spindly/delicate legs?*

I agree, from that picture they dont look spindly?

I know some of the rosasharn stuff can start to get very fine boned, we have a doeling here out of a promisedland doe and a rosasharn buck, who is VERY fine boned, she is also teeny, I think (make that, hope)shes going to be a late bloomer.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: spindly/delicate legs?*



Di said:


> I looked at your website, she looks like a lovely doe! Granted, I'm not an expert by any means, but she has great bloodlines, right? I'm not sure Saca has that steep a rump, either, she looks like she didn't want her picture taken, for sure! LOL Maybe you are a bit critical, that's OK, it means you are looking for improvement! That's what we do! My Prairie Wood girls are very fine and dainty like that.
> 
> So, Daisy didn't settle? Can you get her bred again?


Daisy didn't settle. She's quite happy about it too. LoL. I was going to ship in a Old Mountain Farm buckling this year and breed her come fall, but we're in the process of moving and my Dad doesn't want me shipping any goats in until after we move and are settled, but I am looking for a good buck to breed both my girls to in the summer. 
yes, Saca's rump is tucked under in that photo and she looks short and cramped, but she is a nice doe, her rump is her only fault. She has super sharp withers and is just great to touch. Her udder is awesome as well. 
Thankyou for your compliments.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: spindly/delicate legs?*

here's a picture of her . . . but you can't really see it. Maybe she's just fineboned. . . .but I prefer stronger looking legs. . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Some lines like Rosasharn are very thin legged. I personally like them thinner looking. I don't like my does to be too bulky or they look like pygmies which isn't dairy.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Her legs do not look so bad to me. I love a good, well-balanced doe with excellent dairy character, refined and feminine, but not sacrificing width, depth, and body capacity.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if her legs were thin she'd be like 16 inches tall and tiny


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks quite fine and normal to me


----------

